# Orchestral improvisation



## Rob (Dec 11, 2010)

Just installed ewqlso gold and finding my way around Play (which works very well on my system)... I must say I'm impressed at how easily instruments fall into place, really smooth. So I did a little improvised track, to test the patches, legato instruments in particular, here it is:

www.robertosoggetti.com/EWGold.mp3


----------



## johan25 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice Improv !


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2010)

johan25 @ 11th December 2010 said:


> Nice Improv !



thanks Johan! Well, almost improvised really, it has an improvisational approach, but I have also done some reflections about what was going on... not creating one minute music in one minute, as Bill Evans put it, but let's say one minute music in one hour...


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2010)

tomgahagan @ 12th December 2010 said:


> Kind of like going to a strip club... or at least what I've been told anyway.....
> 
> AWESOME... but leaves you wanting more!!!!
> 
> Thomas



:D thanks a lot Tom!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cool, Rob! 
Yeah, EWQLSO rocks.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow. I really, really need to revisit EWQLSO. This is the second time in not too long that I've been impressed by the sound of this library, which I've neglected to use for a while now.

Great writing. Quite impressive that you can pull off this sort of thing "semi"-improvising.


----------



## Rob (Dec 15, 2010)

dedersen @ 14th December 2010 said:


> Wow. I really, really need to revisit EWQLSO. This is the second time in not too long that I've been impressed by the sound of this library, which I've neglected to use for a while now.
> 
> Great writing. Quite impressive that you can pull off this sort of thing "semi"-improvising.



thank you, Dedersen! I think that when sound, rhythm and timing are ok almost anything you play sounds good... if you know what you're doing, of course


----------



## Rob (Dec 15, 2010)

rayinstirling @ 15th December 2010 said:


> I nearly missed this as I haven't looked in on Guy's board for a while.
> 
> Roberto, buy the close mics, you'll have so much fun.



 I just went to the online store, and almost completed the procedure, when an inner voice told me "do you really need it?" so I escaped the trap... until next time



> As far as this piece is concerned,
> Discounted libraries being used well isn't good news for the sponsors selling new libraries.
> Enough said



I can understand that, but I hate the idea of being constantly unsatisfied with what we have, just to keep the market going...



> Loved it as usual and looking forward to the multi mic version
> 
> Ray



thanks brother


----------



## Rob (Dec 15, 2010)

stevenson-again @ 15th December 2010 said:


> gee. that was pretty impressive, musically, sonically, and temporally. if it wasn't for the headaches with PLAY.....
> 
> you're a phenomenal composer rob.



coming from you, Rohan, your comment made my day... thanks a lot!


----------

